# Astute Headlines of 2007



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 30, 2008)

*THE YEAR'S BEST HEADLINES OF 2007:*​(Yes, they were really printed as seen here.) 


Something Went Wrong in Jet Crash, Expert Says 
No, really? 

Police Begin Campaign to Run Down Jaywalkers 
Now that's taking things a bit far! 

Panda Mating Fails; Veterinarian Takes Over 
What a guy! 

Miners Refuse to Work after Death 
No-good-for-nothing' lazy so-and-sos! 

Juvenile Court to Try Shooting Defendant 
See if that works any better than a fair trial! 

War Dims Hope for Peace 
I can see where it might have that effect! 

If Strike Isn't Settled Quickly, It May Last A while 
Ya think?! 

Cold Wave Linked to Temperatures 
Who would have thought! 

Enfield ( London ) Couple Slain; Police Suspect Homicide 
They may be on to something! 

Red Tape Holds Up New Bridges 
You mean there's something stronger than duct tape?! 

Man Struck By Lightning: Faces Battery Charge 
He probably IS the battery charge 

New Study of Obesity Looks for Larger Test Group 
Weren't they fat enough?! 

Astronaut Takes Blame for Gas in Spacecraft 
That's what he gets for eating those beans! 

Kids Make Nutritious Snacks 
Do they taste like chicken? 

Local High School Dropouts Cut in Half 
Chainsaw Massacre all over again! 

Hospitals are Sued by 7 Foot
Doctors 
Boy, are they tall!  

And the winner is.... 

Typhoon Rips Through Cemetery; Hundreds Dead 
Did I read that right?


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 30, 2008)

> Cold Wave Linked to Temperatures


 That was my favorite.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Apr 30, 2008)

There ain't nothing stronger than Duct Tape (that's 200 mile an hour tape for all us NASCAR fans).

This one was my fav - 
"Police Begin Campaign to Run Down Jaywalkers 
Now that's taking things a bit far!"

Thanks for the great post!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Augusta (May 2, 2008)

I am using PB Black right now and the red font jumps out like 3-D.


----------

